# Looking for hop rhizomes in WA



## Bruer (16/9/15)

Hi all, I'm having a hard time tracking down hop rhizomes to plant this season. Could anyone point me in he right direction or have any they'd sell me that'd be great. I'm looking for a few different types including cascade or similar. I live in perth.


----------



## buckerooni (16/9/15)

I ordered some through http://www.nelsen.com.au/. Very quick to reply and paying through paypal makes it an even faster transaction. Hope to get them tomorrow - chinook, colombus and super alpha. wee hee!


----------



## Bruer (16/9/15)

I didn't think that quarantine restrictions allowed for importation of soil-bearing plants into WA. Is there anyone in the Perth area that would be willing to sell me some rhizomes?


----------



## Thedr001 (27/9/15)

I'm also interested. Did you manage to find anywhere that sells them?


----------



## barls (27/9/15)

try this bloke
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/user/2487-cannabaceae/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/9/15)

You cannot import hop rhizomes into WA


----------



## barls (27/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You cannot import hop rhizomes into WA


actually u can but its a pain to do the paper work. I've done it previously when i some some to the above mentioned person.


----------



## Thedr001 (27/9/15)

Thanks guys,

I've sent him an e-mail.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/9/15)

barls said:


> actually u can but its a pain to do the paper work. I've done it previously when i some some to the above mentioned person.


Well if you do all the proper bio security you can.

But for the man on the street you basically cant


----------



## barls (27/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well if you do all the proper bio security you can.
> 
> But for the man on the street you basically cant


i could track down and post the requirements from wa quarantine that i was emailed but i can't be fucked. the paper work was harder that the actual requirements. 
the biggest one was that it wasn't grown near grape vines and had to be free from soil when shipped.


----------



## Bruer (2/10/15)

That everyone, I managed to find someone in Perth from AHB that kindly gave me a few rhizomes. Will probably be keen to share a few with people in need next year once the things have grown.


----------



## Everest (8/10/15)

just ebay em ha
ive had success with ordering multiple varieties from wa sellers.. most from albany area.
i just checked then and theres none at the moment so maybe its a bit late in the season to buy them
the last lot i got where massive fat rhizomes and had on offer over 10 varieties and they shipped them superfast

where in Perth are you?


----------



## Bruer (8/10/15)

In South Freo. Yeah, I talked to those guys a few weeks ago. They said they were all out for this year, but were planning on burying a few in 44 gallon drums this year to propagate a whole bunch. I'm definitely getting in touch with them next year.


----------

